
Ask HN: How close are we, really, to having a quantum computer for the home? - hhs
I’m curious how realistic the timeframe is of having a quantum computer for the home?  Is it possible in 10 years tops?
======
jackfraser
Not a chance. Consider that we have working quantum annealers (the D-Wave
machines), but they cost ~20 million dollars; and there are no real working
gate model machines beyond a few qubits that don't seem to be particularly
useful (i.e. nobody's done anything meaningful with them).

The best bet you have for now if you're interested in quantum computing is to
check out D-Wave Leap [https://www.dwavesys.com/take-
leap](https://www.dwavesys.com/take-leap) and see if you can make an annealer
do something useful via their cloud service. If you're solving tough
optimization problems it's apparently useful.

~~~
hhs
Good to know, thanks for the link.

